# Favorite Umbrella Ink



## Conch times

Finally figured out how to get back on my old account! I dug this one years ago but it's still by far the best umbrella ink I've ever pulled!!


----------



## Harry Pristis

That's a beauty!


----------



## Conchtimes

Thank You!


----------



## Aaronbottleman

Ole man what a find !


----------



## Ace31

Beauty indeed.


----------



## stuck on inks and crocks

There is just something about that cobalt blue, eh? That is truly a beauty. Did you dig that one up? and does it have a pontil mark?


----------



## stuck on inks and crocks

Duh, just read your post again, sorry. Was this found near where you live? Did it come out of an old dump where most everything was hand made, or did you find it along with some newer ABM items?


----------



## Benny Colson

Nice. That's an amazing looking umbrella ink.


----------

